# V killing the grass



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly is a female and killing the grass with her pee. Someone told me that there was an additive to her diet that would neutralize this effect. Anyone know about this? can you provide details.....Thanks


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure about an additive to the diet, but you can also just water the area with a watering can when she is done. Not the most convenient way to do it, but it will save your grass.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not sure how effective they are but Petsmart/Petco have things for this issue. I have not looked into them though as we don't seem to have this issue just yet. Good luck


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I do not believe it would be a good idea to have a dog eat or drink something to prevent brown grass. ???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, it seems risky to me to give your dog something that will change his or her physiology, just for the sake of green grass. Just flood the area with water while the dog pee is still fresh and you won't have brown grass. Much, much safer.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I forgot to mention, I believe Lime can also be used to counteract the effects of the dog pee. However, it seems silly to sprinkle lime everywhere your dog pees when you can just sprinkle water.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree that I would never give an additive to my dog either as she has enough things to deal with on her own with her tummy. I just know that I have seen it at the store.


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't think I would go for it if it were a chemical....I thought the word was that it was a natural ingredient. I'll ask the vet next time.....thanks for the input.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The stuff I've seen is called "Naturvet Grass Saver" but I'm not sure how it works. Presumably it does something to the nitrogen content of the urine. Some people have noted in online reviews that eventually their dog stopped liking to eat it.

My dad of all people suggested this (he's a farmer)--apparently clover is resistant to urine! It's a plant that puts nitrogen in the soil (ie: soybeans), and not one that takes it out of the soil (ie: grass and corn), so it doesn't turn brown from the dog pee. He's also fairly obsessed with his lawn, so I think he learned this when he had dogs. Various internet searches will back him up. So maybe you could plant a small patch of clover or other urine-resistant plant, if one exists, in your yard and just teach Molly to pee only there. Also, if you fertilize your lawn, you may want to stop, as there is also nitrogen in most fertilizers.


----------

